# Brandungsvorfächer



## Fischerralf (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir meine Dorsch/Buttvorfächer selber binden. Kann mir jemand einen Link oder sonstiges nennen wo ich einige gute Muster (bebildert/beschrieben) finden kann? :vik:


----------



## Kistenmann (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*



Fischerralf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte mir meine Dorsch/Buttvorfächer selber binden.


Kann Dir mit nem Link nicht dienen....meinst Du das lohnt sich??


----------



## Tom B (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

auf der seite findest Du ein paar Beispiele;
http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/

viel spass beim knübbern...

gruß Thomas


----------



## Micky (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Guck mal hier: *KLICK*

Da sind u.a die Vorfächer die Marcel, Agalatze und Co. fischen


----------



## mb243 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Hi!

Die Frage ob es sich lohnt, seine Vorfächer selber zu binden, kann man so und so betrachten/beantworten!?

"Lohnen" bzgl. der Kosten:

Eigentlich eher nein! Bei mir zumindest kosten die selbstgebundenen Vorfächer eher mehr - als die gekauften!!!
Allerdings gibt es "meine" Vorfächer eigentlich gar nicht zu kaufen.  
Die einzelnen Komponenten für den Vorfachbau sind meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt günstig.

Auf der anderen Seite "lohnt" es sich widerrum ganz klar, denn nur durch´s Selberbauen kannst Du Dir individuelle Vorfächer nach Deinem Geschmack bauen. Du alleine bist dafür verantwortlich, das z.B. die Knoten halten usw.

Kleiner Tip am Rande:
Du kannst Dir ja in der Anfangszeit mal 1-5 verschiedene Vorfächer kaufen und diese dann halt eben nachbauen.

@micky

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man die Bilder auf "org" unregistriert sehen kann, deshalb nochmal die Bilder als Anhang.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Also ich denke auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich die Montagen selber zu binden. Bei einem gekauften könnte ich niemals der Haltrbarkeit vertrauen. Bei meinen weis ich das die Knoten halten und das die Schnur nicht minderwertig ist.
Hier sind noch ganz viele Montagen.


----------



## brandungsbummler (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Baue meine auch selber, die gekauften sind manchmal schon nach dem ersten Wurf kaputt, oder völlig überladen mit perlen oder sonstigem Schnickschnack......

es gibt ein nettes Sonderheft von Rute u. Rolle Extra Nr. 2 "Montagen" da sind ein paar nette Systeme drin

außerdem kann man so auch den ein oder anderen Abend verbringen und in Vorfreude schwelgen

gruß vom bummler


----------



## Kistenmann (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Auch wenn ich hier nicht der Themenstarter bin, dennoch danke für die Ideen und Hinweise |wavey: 
Ich selber war bisher nur 2 mal Brandungsangeln und habe jedesmal fertige Montagen verwendet. Ging auch ganz gut soweit.
Denke, wenn man öfter loskommt und schon so seine Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, dann lohnt sich das auch #h


----------



## Fischerralf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Hallo Ingo,
ja ich meine das lohnt sich, weil man die Vorfächer individuell gestalten kan.


----------



## Fischerralf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Danke das ist ein guter tip!


----------



## Fischerralf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Hi Micky,
der Klick lohnt sich. Danke


----------



## Fischerralf (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Super Info, ich danke dir. Ich werde es mal gleich ausprobieren.
Gruß Fischerralf


----------



## kanud (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

bin auch eher fürs selber binden, war mal mit meinem kumpel los, der hatte gekaufte vorfächer mit viel perlen und son zeug dran und ich  hatte  meine selbstgebauten  dabei, einfach nur  ne  6mm  leuchtperle  auf  der schnur  und  6er owner  cirkle  haken  drann . es war anfang oktober, war fast windstill und wir waren am strand von nonnewitz , ergebnis des abends: er:1x 38er dorsch und 1x 70er aal, ich 5 dorsche , 58,54,47 und 2x 38er:q. manchmal is ebend weniger mehr, 3davon hatte ich auf meiner feederrute mit 145g/wg und 70g anne schnur:vik:.


mfg


----------



## aalbert06 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Brandungsvorfächer*

Hab letzten Winter ein Brandungsangelseminar mit Andy Rathje mitgemacht, der ua. professionellen Vorfachbau gezeigt hat. Seitdem macht mir der Vorfachbau abends nach der Arbeit soviel Spaß, daß ich schon soviele gebaut habe, das ich schon eine zweite Vorfachtasche brauche und für alle Bedingungen gerüstet bin.
Der finanzielle Aspekt steht bei mir ganz hinten. Wichtiger ist mit eigenen Vorfächern zu fischen. Will man Vorfächer in ähnlicher Qualität wie selbstgebaut kaufen, muß man meist um 5€ pro Vorfach berappen. Aber wie gesagt ist das nur der angenehme Nebeneffekt des Selberbauens.
Sehr gut geholfen hat mir anfangs der Angelführer Brandungsangeln in dem einige Vorfächer mit akkurater Bauanleitung abgebildet bzw. erklärt sind.
So ich glaub ich muß mal wieder eins bauen.


----------

